# Taurus PT-95 AF



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

My dealer has one of these for sale. I cannot find any info even thru Google on a "PT-95" as compared to a PT-92, -99, etc. It looks like a PT-92, but I only held it for a second before moving on to other issues. The price is right, so .... anybody have any info on a PT-95 AF? Yea, btw, has the usual Beretta-look to it of a 92FS, etc....


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

Nobody? Numrich doesn't list it, Midway and Brownells has no parts for it and don't even list it..... perhaps the "2" or "9" in PT-92 or PT-99 got scratched and misread?


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

Alright already..... so much for LGS folks. It was a PT-92AF as stated here (http://www.handgunforum.net/taurus/27268-new-me-pt-92af.html). Oddly, a Google search sometimes will show magazines for Taurus PT-92, *95*, 99's but I have never found _any_ info about a PT-95. Nada. Mods can close this thread I guess.....


----------



## Shawn2b2 (Jun 13, 2020)

Scorpion8 said:


> Alright already..... so much for LGS folks. It was a PT-92AF as stated here (http://www.handgunforum.net/taurus/27268-new-me-pt-92af.html). Oddly, a Google search sometimes will show magazines for Taurus PT-92, *95*, 99's but I have never found _any_ info about a PT-95. Nada. Mods can close this thread I guess.....


I have a Stainless Taurus PT95 AF. Plainly says that. I'm trying to find extra mags for it with no luck. Taurus doesn't even list its existence. Is it the same as a pt92?


----------



## fadlirya (Oct 31, 2019)

Scorpion8 said:


> Alright already..... so much for LGS folks. It was a PT-92AF as stated here (http://www.handgunforum.net/taurus/27268-new-me-pt-92af.html). Oddly, a Google search sometimes will show magazines for Taurus PT-92, *95*, 99's but I have never found _any_ info about a PT-95. Nada. Mods can close this thread I guess.....


+1


----------

